# Nato straps look cheap?



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

So, Im waiting for a friend with my speedy on black nato.. So my friend sees me and says, you go a new watch?
and i told her it was just a new strap, and a few mins of talking, she advised me to change to leather or bracelet saying she thinks it looks cheap...


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

I usually get the same reaction to my cloth straps. I love nato/zulu etc on watches, quite possibly the most comfortable strap you can wear a watch on, but they don't really impress others outside of the WUS/WIS folk ;-)

I think they look military, utilitarian, and toolesq. It is a strap to keep the watch on your wrist using a material that is cheap, easy to clean, fits any size of wrist out of the box, durable, and of course a design that can resist lug pin breaks. .


----------



## HYST13 (Mar 3, 2008)

subrosa said:


> I usually get the same reaction to my cloth straps. I love nato/zulu etc on watches, quite possibly the most comfortable strap you can wear a watch on, but they don't really impress others outside of the WUS/WIS folk ;-)
> 
> I think they look military, utilitarian, and toolesq. It is a strap to keep the watch on your wrist using a material that is cheap, easy to clean, fits any size of wrist out of the box, durable, and of course a design that can resist lug pin breaks. .


+1 :-!

My wifes opinion. '' the best way to make an expensive watch look cheap''.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

o|o|

is it mostly only women that think this? or nonWIS in general?
o|o|


----------



## Harry Denmark (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope - everyone who comments on my watches derides the NATO straps on them. Even my friend, who is watch interested but doesn't really know what a NATO/G10 strap is.

Are they "the Emperor's new clothes"? No, I think they downplay my watches nicely. Its probably because most people associate a "nice" (read expensive, ie more than *gasp* $50) watch with a thick, shiny metal bracelet. I have been talking about a Speedmaster Pro to my girlfriend the last twenty years, and she kept saying "Well, if you want one, buy one!" So I finally did, and she said: "THATS the watch you have been talking about!?" I love it - understated is the way to go, and a NATO is perfect for that ;-)


----------



## RT24k (Sep 19, 2007)

I really like them. In fact, it's hard for me to go back to bracelet once it's on.


----------



## M4tt (Jan 18, 2007)

For me it's all about having options. The NATO strap is one option among many. naturally not everyone will like it. In precisely the same way I have a friend who taunts me about the wide variety of strange animals that have been murdered (not my choice of word) to provide me with funky straps. Mind you she is now also convinced that you can get Meerkat skin straps. I'm going to go to hell...


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, females are outlooks biased creatures.

NATO is very durable and versatile strap, originally planned for military usage. And when its question of MIL standards...those straps are GOOD.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

i love NATO straps

just bought a new one actually! navy blue for my Seiko Pepsi Diver


----------



## Donn Chambers (Aug 17, 2006)

In all honesty, I think your friend is right; it does look cheap. I only wear NATOs in super-casual situations (like on the beach near the water) precisely because it dresses down a watch and no-one will think you are wearing a super expensive watch. Only James Bond would wear one with a Tux (ala "Goldfinger").


----------



## Edtv (Jun 23, 2008)

I love Nato's , especially the ones made by Maratac. They are super comfortable.
I put one on my PO because i wanted it as a daily watch and the bracelet is just a bit too dressy for my taste.
The only thing i don't like is when they get wet they tend to feel like wearing a wet t-shirt and take some time to dry.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

I love my NATOs!!! 
Here is a odd combo:


----------



## Dent99 (Jun 25, 2008)

They are pretty cheap looking but I think that adds to their purpose and charm.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

It is what it is...functional. Who cares what others think. Most people don't know you're wearing a plus $1000.00 watch let alone a inexpensive wrist band. John Wilson


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the woven nylon NATO & Zulu straps! I don't think they make a watch look cheap! It's ok that non-WIS folks don't appreciate 'em....at least a million people aren't wearing them...makes it more unique.


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

M4tt said:


> In precisely the same way I have a friend who taunts me about the wide variety of strange animals that have been murdered (not my choice of word) to provide me with funky straps.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't mind people not recognizing my watch, in fact I couldn't care less, but it did hurt me dearly when she said the watch looked cheap because of the strap... just when the affair between my nato and I just started :-d

They are just soooo comfortable...


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)

children said:


> I don't mind people not recognizing my watch, in fact I couldn't care less, but it did hurt me dearly when she said the watch looked cheap because of the strap... just when the affair between my nato and I just started :-d
> 
> They are just soooo comfortable...


I'd rather people not recognize my watch at all. And I don't care what non-WISes think.

At this point, I've seen enough bling and fake bling to realize that other people's style opinions -- especially the uninformed -- really don't matter. Going stealth is the best way to fly through life.

It makes the occasional WIS recognition all the more exciting.


----------



## nalk7 (Sep 19, 2008)

23fengshui said:


> I'd rather people not recognize my watch at all. And I don't care what non-WISes think.
> 
> At this point, I've seen enough bling and fake bling to realize that other people's style opinions -- especially the uninformed -- really don't matter. Going stealth is the best way to fly through life.
> 
> It makes the occasional WIS recognition all the more exciting.


Totally agree with u, that's why I wear my bond on a NATO bond, and only wear the bracelet for semi-formal situations


----------



## ksanders (Jan 14, 2008)

children said:


> So, Im waiting for a friend with my speedy on black nato.. So my friend sees me and says, you go a new watch?
> and i told her it was just a new strap, and a few mins of talking, she advised me to change to leather or bracelet saying she thinks it looks cheap...


I agree...

I'm not a big fan of the NATO or other web straps. They look like something that holds down the batteries on my boat... or something that someone made from an old ratchet strap. :think:

Perhaps I'm too much of a traditionalist. metal or Alligator.

Now before anybody gets in a tizzy, I take back the ratchet strap comment :roll: The NATO straps look nice, they're just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Harry Denmark (Mar 29, 2008)

ksanders said:


> ...something that someone made from an old ratchet strap. :think:


Precisely, thats the whole point, thats why I love the "shock" of seeing good tool watches (Rolex, Omega &c) on 12$ NATOs.

Another thing about NATOs which makes them interesting for WIS is that they have a story. Any WIS worth his/her salt can make a listeners eyes glaze over with just 10% of the knowledge he has acquired about a particular watch. But the coup-de-grace comes when he is finished telling about his watch and continues: "And then theres the strap, a NATO/G10. I deliberately emphasize the "G10" because purists.....&c &c" :-d

Put another way, if I see a Speedmaster or Rolex Sub on a bracelet in the wild I figure that there is a less-than-one-percent chance that the wearer is a WIS - if I see one on a NATO then there is at least a 50% chance of the wearer being a WIS.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

NATO straps are like a religion !!!!


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Perhaps to the uninitiated, but I love 'em. Been wearing a black nato, and more recently, this gray nato on my 2254. Even put a black nato onto my AT... worked surprisingly well.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

i love this thread... i get to see some lovely timepieces on NATO!

its like NATO on demand


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

I love nato's!


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

I love nato's!


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

if by cheap, you mean "awesome", then yes!

Hector, where did you get those NATO straps that have the rounded loops?


----------



## Stabes (Feb 28, 2009)

Edtv said:


> I love Nato's , especially the ones made by Maratac. They are super comfortable.
> I put one on my PO because i wanted it as a daily watch and the bracelet is just a bit too dressy for my taste.
> The only thing i don't like is when they get wet they tend to feel like wearing a wet t-shirt and take some time to dry.


How can you not like em..the PO looks great on this NATO


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Harry said:


> Precisely, thats the whole point, thats why I love the "shock" of seeing good tool watches (Rolex, Omega &c) on 12$ NATOs.
> 
> Another thing about NATOs which makes them interesting for WIS is that they have a story. Any WIS worth his/her salt can make a listeners eyes glaze over with just 10% of the knowledge he has acquired about a particular watch. But the coup-de-grace comes when he is finished telling about his watch and continues: "And then theres the strap, a NATO/G10. I deliberately emphasize the "G10" because purists.....&c &c" :-d
> 
> Put another way, if I see a Speedmaster or Rolex Sub on a bracelet in the wild I figure that there is a less-than-one-percent chance that the wearer is a WIS - if I see one on a NATO then there is at least a 50% chance of the wearer being a WIS.


Ok, I don't get the fascination with NATO straps either, *BUT* I'm willing to give it a stab. Admittedly I don't know that G10 means, or &c, but if someone could point me in the direction of a good place to buy the "quintessential" NATO strap, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!










P.S. The one on the Seiko looks pretty nice.


----------



## gati (Aug 25, 2007)

Cheap ..... but who cares:


----------



## Father Time (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's mine, my mother thinks it cheapens the look of the watch, and I tend to agree.
However, I like the fact that it's so easy to remove it and throw into washmashine in no time. Quite handy during summertime!


----------



## SolitarySoul (Feb 1, 2009)

Harry said:


> Its probably because most people associate a "nice" (read expensive, ie more than *gasp* $50) watch with a thick, shiny metal bracelet.


That's my wife! :-d She hates it when I put my PO on an alligator strap... a Nato would almost be grounds for divorce!


----------



## capp325 (May 2, 2007)

I will probably take heat for saying this, but not only do NATO straps look cheap, they are also bad taste when mated to an expensive watch - sort of like wearing A. Testoni dress shoes with white socks or an Armani blazer with a polo shirt. I don't understand the obsession some people have with fancy, expensive watches that look utilitarian and "tool-like". It's like the reverse of the bling-bling look, where everything must be shiny and diamond-encrusted. In my opinion, both of those trends are fundamentally silly. What happened to to going for an elegant, tasteful, _appropriate _look?

The way I see it, if you want a tool watch, get a Casio G-Shock. And if you buy a Rolex or Omega, don't go around pretending like it's something that an average GI would wear in combat.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

capp325 said:


> I will probably take heat for saying this, but not only do NATO straps look cheap, they are also bad taste when mated to an expensive watch - sort of like wearing A. Testoni dress shoes with white socks or an Armani blazer with a polo shirt. I don't understand the obsession some people have with fancy, expensive watches that look utilitarian and "tool-like". It's like the reverse of the bling-bling look, where everything must be shiny and diamond-encrusted. In my opinion, both of those trends are fundamentally silly. What happened to to going for an elegant, tasteful, _appropriate _look?
> 
> The way I see it, if you want a tool watch, get a Casio G-Shock. And if you buy a Rolex or Omega, don't go around pretending like it's something that an average GI would wear in combat.


Omegas and Rolexes are in fact tool watches; and a great one at that.. A tool watch doent mean a cheap watch by any means :think:

if you want to treat it like a dress watch, buy a datejust, president or deville.. Seamasters and Speedmasters are designed as tool watches, if you baby them, thats fine, but their designed to be used..


----------



## Ruche (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone tape up the back to protect the case from wear? I remember someone mentioning that being advise from Chuck Maddox, re: zulu and nato straps. I looked for anything related to this on his sight but was unsuccessfull.


----------



## Mr.Charles (Feb 17, 2009)

children said:


> omegas and rolexes are in fact tool watches; and a great one at that.. A tool watch doent mean a cheap watch by any means :think:
> 
> If you want to treat it like a dress watch, buy a datejust, president or deville.. Seamasters and speedmasters are designed as tool watches, if you baby them, thats fine, but their designed to be used..


+1 :-!


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Ruche said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone tape up the back to protect the case from wear? I remember someone mentioning that being advise from Chuck Maddox, re: zulu and nato straps. I looked for anything related to this on his sight but was unsuccessfull.


haha guilty! any watch i have that goes on a NATo has a strip of stickytape on the caseback |>


----------



## nalk7 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ruche said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone tape up the back to protect the case from wear? I remember someone mentioning that being advise from Chuck Maddox, re: zulu and nato straps. I looked for anything related to this on his sight but was unsuccessfull.


There's no real problem if u throw the strap in the washer and clean the case with warm water and soap every once in a while 

case back as beautiful as new: 









and heres the beauty on the nato:-!:


----------



## David101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Harry said:


> Precisely, thats the whole point, thats why I love the "shock" of seeing good tool watches (Rolex, Omega &c) on 12$ NATOs.
> 
> Another thing about NATOs which makes them interesting for WIS is that they have a story. Any WIS worth his/her salt can make a listeners eyes glaze over with just 10% of the knowledge he has acquired about a particular watch. But the coup-de-grace comes when he is finished telling about his watch and continues: "And then theres the strap, a NATO/G10. I deliberately emphasize the "G10" because purists.....&c &c" :-d
> 
> Put another way, *if I see a Speedmaster or Rolex Sub on a bracelet in the wild I figure that there is a less-than-one-percent chance that the wearer is a WIS* - if I see one on a NATO then there is at least a 50% chance of the wearer being a WIS.


I know what you mean about the chance of the wearer being a WIS higher with a NATO but I don't think the chance of the person not being a WIS is less than one percent because it is worn on a bracelet.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

children said:


> Omegas and Rolexes are in fact tool watches; and a great one at that.. A tool watch doent mean a cheap watch by any means :think:
> 
> if you want to treat it like a dress watch, buy a datejust, president or deville.. Seamasters and Speedmasters are designed as tool watches, if you baby them, thats fine, but their designed to be used..


That's why Rolex and Omega sell their tool watches with NATO bands, right

Seriously, a watch of this caliber looks out of place with an inexpensive nylon strap, IMO. YMMV.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

They don't look cheap. They look casual. Wear what you want! If you're in the board room, wear a leather strap dress watch. Otherwise, if you don't need to be dressed up, then rock the NATO or zulu or whatever.



















-Ross


----------



## Evanm (Jun 2, 2008)

Bond b-)


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, I agree with your girlfriend. The NATO straps look cheap on an expensive watch, IMHO. I would not think of putting my Rolex EXP II or any of my Omegas on a NATO strap. I think the Rolex and the Omegas look best on the factory bracelet.

However, I really like this Swiss Army watch on a NATO rather than the leather strap sent from the factory. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## dmark (Dec 29, 2008)

I wear what I like, not to impress. For me, they are the only thing I wear during the summer or while active/sweating with a watch. I liken them to seer sucker suits and workout clothing, but do not hesitate to wear them in the conference room either.

I do watches because I enjoy them. Wear what you like and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

children said:


> she thinks it looks cheap...


The ladies think they look cheap.

What more do you need to stop using those ;-)


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

dmark said:


> I wear what I like, not to impress. For me, they are the only thing I wear during the summer or while active/sweating with a watch. I liken them to seer sucker suits and workout clothing, but do not hesitate to wear them in the conference room either.
> 
> I do watches because I enjoy them. Wear what you like and enjoy yourself.


thats a nice piece, what is it? (pardon my ignorance!)


----------



## deskdiver (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm lovin' NATOs at the moment. Have them on both of my Omegas.
I don't think they look cheap - they 'dress down' a watch nicely. Sometimes a stainless steel bracelet can look too 'blingy' - like the fully polished Breitling Professional II or Pilot bracelets.

Also important to remember that people generally only put them on 'tool watches' so they're definitely complimentary.


----------



## Artistmike (Feb 11, 2006)

Now I'd hate to think anyone thought my Regimental Strap was cheap, us Gentlemen of the Royal Engineers tend to take exception to that kind of remark .....:-x ........:-d








​


----------



## allera (May 20, 2009)

Edtv said:


>


What strap is that, exactly (and possibly where to buy)? I have the 5-ring Zulu and I'd like to get this one as an alternative!


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

funny thing is at one time some of these were combat watches, I can't speak for the Rolex as I am not completely informed, but the Omega SM300 had fixed bars on the Royal Navt issue, correct me if I am wrong but what else would work besides this type band



capp325 said:


> I will probably take heat for saying this, but not only do NATO straps look cheap, they are also bad taste when mated to an expensive watch - sort of like wearing A. Testoni dress shoes with white socks or an Armani blazer with a polo shirt. I don't understand the obsession some people have with fancy, expensive watches that look utilitarian and "tool-like". It's like the reverse of the bling-bling look, where everything must be shiny and diamond-encrusted. In my opinion, both of those trends are fundamentally silly. What happened to to going for an elegant, tasteful, _appropriate _look?
> 
> The way I see it, if you want a tool watch, get a Casio G-Shock. And if you buy a Rolex or Omega, don't go around pretending like it's something that an average GI would wear in combat.


----------



## Artistmike (Feb 11, 2006)

2premo said:


> funny thing is at one time some of these were combat watches, I can't speak for the Rolex as I am not completely informed, but the Omega SM300 had fixed bars on the Royal Navt issue, correct me if I am wrong but what else would work besides this type band


You're right, in this country Omega are associated with military watches from before the days of wristwatches! It's very easy to find their military pocket watches with Omega's name on the movement if not the case and often both.

Development of the wristwatch was because of military necessity and therefore seeing an Omega on a military strap of one sort or another is, to me totally natural. Omega has made military and tool watches for a long time, the "pretty" ones are to me just a sideline of theirs .....;-)

.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

OzOmega said:


> thats a nice piece, what is it? (pardon my ignorance!)


Take a look here: http://www.gnomonwatches.com/Ollech&WajsM4.htm


----------



## regs (Mar 12, 2008)

thats a great combo!|>



Artistmike said:


> Now I'd hate to think anyone thought my Regimental Strap was cheap, us Gentlemen of the Royal Engineers tend to take exception to that kind of remark .....:-x ........:-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deskdiver (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are my boys on their NATOs - PO on a Corvus 'Real Bond' and SMP on a Time Factors Speedbird.
Not cheap looking IMO ;-).


----------



## hm201 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I don't know about you guys but I wear my watches because I like them and I couldn't care less what anyone else thinks of them.


----------



## 2premo (Jul 19, 2008)

Amen to that, too many people are looking for acceptance, buy and wear what you enjoy
how's that old saying go, people buy things they don't want to impress people they don't care about
I probablly butchered that saying, if anybody knows it, please corrert me



hm201 said:


> Well I don't know about you guys but I wear my watches because I like them and I couldn't care less what anyone else thinks of them.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree that a nylon strap doesn't really fit with a modern Speedmaster, Seamaster, or Submariner. 

It puts the watch into a weird limbo: the watch is still too nice to get really rough with, making the tough strap superfluous; and it's too rough/casual looking to wear with something nice, making the luxury watch superfluous. And I think we all would agree these watches are luxury products first, and tools a distant second.

A bracelet is always a better choice in my view, and a nice rubber strap is a more suitable tactical if you really want one.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

2premo said:


> Amen to that, too many people are looking for acceptance, buy and wear what you enjoy
> how's that old saying go, people buy things they don't want to impress people they don't care about
> I probablly butchered that saying, if anybody knows it, please corrert me


i think it goes "we work jobs that we hate, so we can buy things we don't need, to impress people we don't care about"

methinks it was from fight club... i should really go to bed, 2 am is too late to be on WUS!


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

NATOs have their place ....













































































































~ David


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome combos, Dave. That striped one on your Doxa is PERFECT.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Just got this yesterday. You tell me :-d


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Green i good.


----------



## cloud9 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a girl but I like the look of NATO straps =D
I think guys can pull it off better though..


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to WUS, cloud.

I'm also a girl, and it's not a look I'd ever sport myself. I won't say they look cheap, just not my style. Other people want to wear them though, that's fine with me. 

Jeannie


----------



## Buzz (Mar 3, 2009)

Cheap? I think not.
I don't recall: "Bond...James Bond" b-)
" James...You look cheap" :-d:-d


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I found out about the woven nylon "NATO" & "Zulu" straps a couple of years ago & am now a devotee................cheap(but I don't think they cheapen watch/look etc.), comfy, a few can change look of one watch, dries fairly quick, I wash 'em in the machine, just strap them on to belt loops of pants/jeans...air dry! Try 'em, what have you got zulus(sorry, couldn't resist):roll:


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm not sure if i've posted this already, but here's my Seamaster Aqua Terra 39mm on a NATO. looks great with a suit too! thoughts?


----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

not cheap to me.;-)


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

ripper said:


> Green i good.


Wooow This PO with this Nato Strap was wonderful, you got a great watch:-!

congratulations

cheers

Paulo


----------



## sween1911 (May 15, 2006)

I love NATOs and zulus! I think you can wear your Subs, Seadwellers, Speedmasters and Seamasters on them with no problem! They may be expensive status symbols now, but they are descended from hard working military, dive, and bomb disposal watches of years gone past. I've gotten some good history from Mike O'Leary's excellent site (I'm sure it's been mentioned here before)... http://www.diving-watch.net/ Wearing those watches on nylon straps like professional divers and astronauts might not mean that you yourself are going caving, diving and extreme mountaineering with your $4000+ watch, but the straps are comfortable, light, replaceable, the always popular feature that if a springbar breaks, you get to keep your watch, and it's a nod to their original purpose as tough dependable timepieces for those at the tip of the spear.

As far as sheer asthetics, you either like it or you don't. If YOU like it, you keep it that way! Those in the know will appreciate it. I love the look and the purpose-driven function. Low-tech coupled with the wherewithal to get the job done has always appealed to me.


----------



## openwheelracing (Jul 17, 2008)

Gentlemen, next time your wife won't approve a new watch purchase, go ahead and buy it anyway. All you have to do is put it on a Nato and she will think you bought it at Walmart. :-!

disclaimer: openwheelracing's opinions are solely used for entertainment only. Any divorce, bruised nipples, or never ending house chores are not the result of this post.


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Foxglove said:


> They don't look cheap. They look casual. Wear what you want! If you're in the board room, wear a leather strap dress watch. Otherwise, if you don't need to be dressed up, then rock the NATO or zulu or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ross do you have any information for that band laying in the back? |>


----------



## sween1911 (May 15, 2006)

ripper said:


> Green i good.


WHOA! Is that the "Lo-lite" hardware or some kind of PVD or teflon finish? That is a some serious deep dark black! The combination of the green and the red on the dial is a fantastic combination.


----------



## Omega Amigo (May 6, 2009)

Generally, I only wear NATO straps when I swim. However, while vacationing in Japan this summer, it got so hot during the day that salt residue would form on the back of my shirt and the sweat from my wrist soaked right through my Hirsch strap! As soon as I got back to my hotel, I swapped my Speedy onto a Timefactors NATO.










Good thing I travel with more than one watch and a springbar tool!


----------



## MechEng (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the NATO strap but I see where people are coming from when they say they look cheap. They do look cheap, but that's partially because they are cheap. I think a simple nylon strap on a multi thousand dollar watch needs to have a little something extra. The standard nato straps have flimsy flat rings, and the buckles are always cheap. I think the Rhino/Zulu straps somewhat remedy this, they are thicker, and the rings are nice heavy duty, and rounded. Also, I think the 4 ring Nato/Zulu straps also look better, because it makes it look a little more complex, so it doesnt look like you're just wearing a nylon strap...

I'd still take a nicely designed rubber strap over a nato though, especially on a PO, the OEM PO rubber strap is a work of art.


----------



## Mercuttio (Sep 22, 2008)

Evanm said:


> Bond b-)


Indeed.


----------



## DVALK (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard people say, "that looks cheap" about so many great watches that I try not to care about it anymore. It's all about your personal preference; it's really not that different from buying a work of art. I think the only way to make sure noone ever thinks your watch looks cheap is to buy a diamond crusted gold yachtmaster. I know people that have said patek phillipes look cheap and blancpains look like rolex knock-offs..... I'm going to try out some nato straps, and if I enjoy the look, screw what others think. The goal with watches shouldn't really be to look the most expensive.

I also agree that some Omegas and Rolexes are "work" watches... wouldn't think about putting a nato on a Breguet.

On a side note, what's a WUS or WIS?


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

DVALK said:


> I've heard people say, "that looks cheap" about so many great watches that I try not to care about it anymore. It's all about your personal preference; it's really not that different from buying a work of art. I think the only way to make sure noone ever thinks your watch looks cheap is to buy a diamond crusted gold yachtmaster. I know people that have said patek phillipes look cheap and blancpains look like rolex knock-offs..... I'm going to try out some nato straps, and if I enjoy the look, screw what others think. The goal with watches shouldn't really be to look the most expensive.
> 
> I also agree that some Omegas and Rolexes are "work" watches... wouldn't think about putting a nato on a Breguet.
> 
> On a side note, what's a WUS or WIS?


|>

and
WUS = Watchuseek (forum)
WIS = Watch Idiot Savant - dumb in everything but watches, a satire title given to guys who forget their own birthdays but can tell you the movement in a vintage seamaster


----------



## MechEng (Aug 18, 2009)

Your absolutely right DVALK, people on here generally dont wear specific watches because other people like them, it's because we like them, and they mean something to us. I'm wearing a nato right now, and I love it (although I have to admit, I'm probably going to switch it for the oyster bracelet tonight...)


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Edtv said:


> I love Nato's , especially the ones made by Maratac. They are super comfortable.
> I put one on my PO because i wanted it as a daily watch and the bracelet is just a bit too dressy for my taste.
> The only thing i don't like is when they get wet they tend to feel like wearing a wet t-shirt and take some time to dry.


This pic is inspring!! I love it! Doesn't look cheap to me.


----------



## betty (Jan 10, 2011)

Will a Zulu strap damage the sapphire crystal display on the back of the watch? I put a zulu on my Muhle Glashutte 29er Big, and now I'm afraid of scuffing or clouding of the crystal!


----------



## FreelanceWriter (May 30, 2010)

Donn Chambers said:


> In all honesty, I think your friend is right; it does look cheap. I only wear NATOs in super-casual situations (like on the beach near the water) precisely because it dresses down a watch and no-one will think you are wearing a super expensive watch. Only James Bond would wear one with a Tux (ala "Goldfinger").


Perfect. Until I got a black/orange NATO, I never wore my Flightmaster out of the house a single time because it *looks* like such an expensive watch on metal. Now that it's on a NATO, it just looks like a big stupid watch with a lot of orange goin' on and it goes great with all my cargo shorts from Target.


----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

I love wearing the PO on a NATO. Especially at the beach ...








or for some long computer sessions ...








or for some color with the great white...








or for any random combo I want ...









Sure the untrained eye may think it is a cheaper watch, but I could care less. Makes me feel safer if I am walking home in Baltimore, too


----------



## Watchstalker (Jul 16, 2011)

The rings on your green 5-ring zulu seem closer together than the black one pictured just under it. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get it? Also, is the overall length of the band shorter as well? I've got a 6" wrist and am looking for a shorter zulu because I enjoy the style, but 12" is just too much for me. Thanks for the input, and that's a beautiful planet ocean! Cheers!


----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

npsquire1 said:


> The rings on your green 5-ring zulu seem closer together than the black one pictured just under it. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get it? Also, is the overall length of the band shorter as well? I've got a 6" wrist and am looking for a shorter zulu because I enjoy the style, but 12" is just too much for me. Thanks for the input, and that's a beautiful planet ocean! Cheers!


 The rings are a bit closer on the green than the black. I didn't order them this way (or at least I don't think I did), but they are Rhino straps (Nato Straps and Rhino Straps - Time Factors). They are thicker than normal NATO straps, so they stick out of my wrist a bit more. They are about the same length as my maratec bond strap. Makes them hard to wear under a dress shirt for work, but great for the beach or casual outing if you want something rugged.


----------



## Watchstalker (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks much mate!


----------



## glennhl (Mar 28, 2009)

Now, don't get me wrong, I like NATO straps. But I think the reason they look cheap is because they are cheap.


----------



## china (Aug 6, 2010)

npsquire1 said:


> The rings on your green 5-ring zulu seem closer together than the black one pictured just under it. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get it? Also, is the overall length of the band shorter as well? I've got a 6" wrist and am looking for a shorter zulu because I enjoy the style, but 12" is just too much for me. Thanks for the input, and that's a beautiful planet ocean! Cheers!


The Rhino-style strap is even longer and thicker than a normal Zulu. My wrists are not much bigger than yours, and I can't wear them.

I've got some Timefactors zulu's and nato's, and for me they work the best. They are very soft, so they wrap nicely around the wrist. Zulu's seem to work better in general, since they don't make the watch sit so high.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

glennhl said:


> Now, don't get me wrong, I like NATO straps. But I think the reason they look cheap is because they are cheap.


NATO straps -- and cloth/nylon straps more generally -- are very much in style right now. And, apparently, not only for wear during the Summer.

It is also worth noting that fashions change. For example, rubber straps are far more common on "high end" watches than they used to be. I don't think that raises nearly as many eyebrows as it used to in some quarters.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

capp325 said:


> I will probably take heat for saying this, but not only do NATO straps look cheap, they are also bad taste when mated to an expensive watch - sort of like wearing A. Testoni dress shoes with white socks or an Armani blazer with a polo shirt. I don't understand the obsession some people have with fancy, expensive watches that look utilitarian and "tool-like". It's like the reverse of the bling-bling look, where everything must be shiny and diamond-encrusted. In my opinion, both of those trends are fundamentally silly. What happened to to going for an elegant, tasteful, _appropriate _look?
> 
> The way I see it, if you want a tool watch, get a Casio G-Shock. And if you buy a Rolex or Omega, don't go around pretending like it's something that an average GI would wear in combat.


We are all entitled to our opinions and the beauty of watches is that you can choose what you like. That being said, what the heck is an A. Testoni dress shoe?


----------



## SolidChamp (Oct 30, 2010)

Personally I like the versatility that the straps add to the style of the watch. I just got into this whole NATO craze, and I really dig it. Also, as everyone else has mentioned, VERY comfortable straps. They've been especially good during these extremely humid summer months that I've been seeing.

It's like a whole new watch, and since I'm really paranoid/OCD about scratching up the bracelet and clasp, this saves me from having to endure those worries.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Artistmike said:


> Now I'd hate to think anyone thought my Regimental Strap was cheap, us Gentlemen of the Royal Engineers tend to take exception to that kind of remark .....:-x ........:-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cadetdirect by any chance, Mike?

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Artistmike (Feb 11, 2006)

Spit161 said:


> cadetdirect by any chance, Mike?
> cheers,
> Jake.


No I got mine direct from the Regimental Shop, they have all sorts of regimental bits and pieces but I think you'll find it on this page.... Tailoring Accoutrements - Sapper Shop - run by RE Corps Enterprises :-!


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

I think it only looks great for military/diver looks.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow back from the dead. Does mean the naysayers have seen the light?


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)

children said:


> o|o|
> 
> is it mostly only women that think this? or nonWIS in general?
> o|o|


Maybe or maybe not; while I agree that nato straps more often than not detract from the aesthetics of a watch, I can still appreciate the use of them.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm surprised this 7 year old thread came back! If "cheap" straps bother you... check out PhenomeNATO straps! $40 for a seatbelt like weave and high quality hardware (quality has been compared to Omega's $200 NATO). I have one incoming, will post pics when it comes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not when they look like this one

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Baz44 said:


> Not when they look like this one
> 
> Cheers


Dredging up a five-year-old thread gives me yet another opportunity to point out that my objection to Nato straps is that they look too much like a _mawashi_ to me, with all those folds. ;-)


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

Baz44 said:


> Not when they look like this one
> 
> Cheers


Baz44, this is the first time I've seen a 300MC on Bond NATO and I have to say that I think it's the business. Please post some more images.


----------



## anujkapur108 (May 18, 2015)

Wow! lol I was digging this thread until the last picture hahaha. I will never be able to look at a nato without imaging that picture again.


----------



## bobmredg8 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't agree.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rado63 (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree that your wife or girlfriend, might say it makes the watch look cheap, and maybe it does, but I like the NATO on my dive watches for the safety. I have other watches that have the job of looking expensive.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

It looks just fine if you’re sporting a long unkempt beard and sandals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

